# Ways to cut swanstone sink



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Just wondering what you guys use to cut a faucet hole in these swanstone type sinks??i have used a hole saw before but man it eats the teeth right off it and has to be thrown away after one hole


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i use a carbide hole saw for that. it also works good to add an outside faucet on cement board siding:yes:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Swanstone cuts and works just like corian and like wood so any wood working tools will work. A regular sharp hole saw is fine. Do not use a spade bit because it can chip the material. Remember, measure once, cut, buy a new sink :laughing:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I use a normal just cheap hole saw. All I use it for is these sinks. If a sink does ruin it though the hole saw is billed to that job with the other materials.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't know if swanstone is correct term for what I'm talkin about,the double bowl sinks are almost a type of ceramic type material


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

If you're talking about something like the Franke composite sinks, they will roach a holesaw. I've had several that customers get them at menards. I use a diamond hole saw, make a dam with stainless putty and fill with water and drill slow. Also, tell them to temper the water when they dump a pot of boiling water in it. I've seen them shock and crack from that.


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

I've never had a problem cutting stainless steel, Swanstone or Corian with a standard hole saw.

Moenstone, however, (Moen's version of Corian) will eat a hole saw in a heart beat.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

LEAD INGOT said:


> If you're talking about something like the Franke composite sinks, they will roach a holesaw. I've had several that customers get them at menards. I use a diamond hole saw, make a dam with stainless putty and fill with water and drill slow. Also, tell them to temper the water when they dump a pot of boiling water in it. I've seen them shock and crack from that.


Yes this is what I'm talkin about,I mean it will smoke a regular hole saw in a minute or two,thanks for the tip


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

GrtLksPlbr said:


> I've never had a problem cutting stainless steel, Swanstone or Corian with a standard hole saw.
> 
> Moenstone, however, (Moen's version of Corian) will eat a hole saw in a heart beat.


Yes this is type material I'm talkin about


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Ummm, it's a rare occasion when I have to cut faucet holes, or even the hole for a sink. Countertop installers do that virtually all of the time.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

If its a moenstone kitchen sink the holes are drilled most of the way. Just tap from the top side with a hammer to knock it out. Of course be careful about it.


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

dclarke said:


> If its a moenstone kitchen sink the holes are drilled most of the way. Just tap from the top side with a hammer to knock it out. Of course be careful about it.


I've only drilled Moenstone one time and it was at the insistence of one of our biggest G.C.'s. The homeowner had selected more faucet, Insta-hot, sprayer, soap dispenser gadgetry than the sink had holes, and the sink was already installed. There was nothing else to do but drill from above. 

I'd drilled lots of Corian type bowls and tops and I got quite a shock when I saw what Moenstone did to my hole saw.


Just curious, dclarke, how cleanly do those knock outs work on Moenstone sinks?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

LEAD INGOT said:


> If you're talking about something like the Franke composite sinks, they will roach a holesaw. I've had several that customers get them at menards. I use a diamond hole saw, make a dam with stainless putty and fill with water and drill slow. Also, tell them to temper the water when they dump a pot of boiling water in it. I've seen them shock and crack from that.


Yes it was a franke composite sink and it did have predrilled holes so I just cut two boards the same length and supported the sink on both sides of the hole and used a hammer and pointed sharp chisel to punch out the hole and it popped out easier than ever imagined,thanks for the replies brothers:thumbsup:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

A little late to help now, but for future reference. I have had a couple of those sinks break beyond the predrilled holes by trying to knock them out, even being very careful. Kind of like how the perforations on paper towels don't always rip at the perforations. I had to cut quite a bit of sink today because top+sink= too thick for faucet, only took about 30 minutes, only took that long since I couldn't use water. I also used the outer edge of the bit to shave one of the mounting tabs flat. I have used this hole saw for over a year, I had another before it for a few years. Pacificpipes has had his for 6 years. It works wonders on all types of stone products. I bought it at Lowes for about $20.


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

You're a lot nicer than I am, chonkie. In cases like that, I usually tell the GC to get his counter top installer to make the mod to the sink.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't cut many sinks in. I do have to modify the cabinates though most of the time.


----------

